# Where do I clip them?



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi!

I'm somewhat apprehensive of cutting the boy's nails. Are these too long? Too short?

I may have read that you cut where they start to curl down - on these pics (I just uploaded them all sorry) if you look closely, there is a white line at the bottom of eeach nail - is this where you'd cut?

I'm nervous as I always cut my nails way too long 😂


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Start here, for now, if you’re unsure. On this particular nail, the quick will be a little further up, but as I’m guessing you’re just starting out, this would be a good first cut.

Try to use a quality stainless steel cutter, so as to make a sharp, clean cut - not a crushing cut.

Some here might advocate dremels. I have no experience with those.

After a while, you’ll get used to best cut lines in the nail and you’ll do the entire 18 nails in no time.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Quikstop is a must to have on hand.
Also, YouTube has lots of videos.
I got a dremel and would never again use anything else.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

$5 at my groomer is a no brainer for me lol. I hate cutting nails.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Should you need it, something on hand to stop the quick from bleeding isn’t a horrible idea.

Styptic powder.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss (Apr 27, 2020)

Sweet cheers guys.

Do they look super long?
Flagggg taking my dog into the groomers lol But $5!! We're getting ripped off here!


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Super long? No. Are they due? Sure.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> $5 at my groomer is a no brainer for me lol. I hate cutting nails.


Anyone who cuts their own dogs nails has me beat there. I don’t know how you’re getting it done for $5 though. I think I need a new groomer.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

I use the good old "sidewalk file" method, haha. Seriously though, our daily walks keep Gunnar's nails in check- not evenly, but it's usually just his "pinky toe" nails that need trimming. I've been telling myself for years that I'd start using a Dremel (I literally have 4, strewn about the house), but I can never find good reason to start.


----------



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

Thankfully my old man trims his own other than that you can see the quicks on his. As for the pup she may end up having a groomer do hers as i have issues with black nails myself on my little dog. I was told though to start with a smaller cut and then work your way up and you can see the quick but unsure of what it actually looks like 😬 Definitely are videos And if you have facebook they have a group strictly for dogs nails.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

They're not too long


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Cut a little at a time check in between clipping a little off by looking at the clean surface you just left behind - if you see a black dot in the center of the tip you just trimmed... that's the beginning of the quick - stop. You will get a feel for it the more you do it and will get to the point where you just know what's right. In the beginning err on the side of less.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I recommend the dremel. My dog hated getting his nails clipped. When he was a youngster I requested a nail clip while he was under anaesthetic for xrays, he came out of the anaesthetic when they started clipping his nails. When he sees me get his treats and the dremel, he hurries to our dremeling spot and is waiting for me when I get there. There are tutorials on YouTube on dremeling nails. 









Dremel







www.bunnings.co.nz


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The dremel is great to learn how to do it and let’s you keep the nails shorter depending how often you do it. To have someone dremel costs more then nail trims and is pricey to have anyone do it especially if you have more then one dog. The dogs seem to be able to relax or semi relax getting it done. It’s important to let the dogs get in a position they are comfortable in. Photo of my daughter dremeling of Topper’s nails. Used to have someone hold him when doing nail trims/clipper he was always so tense. I started with the dremel when Max was a pup. So older dogs can learn to relax with the dremel. A photo of my daughter dremeling Topper’s nails. You can see how relaxed he is and going with it. Luna is the same. Max is not that relaxed but more tolerates it and well behaved.







How to Dremel Dog Nails – Miles & Emma







milesandemma.com


----------



## happyd (Sep 21, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Quikstop is a must to have on hand.
> Also, YouTube & Omegle has lots of videos.
> I got a dremel and would never again use anything else.


Yes, online streaming platforms are great ways to such kind of information easily.
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kentfeast (Jul 9, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> I recommend the dremel. My dog hated getting his nails clipped. When he was a youngster I requested a nail clip while he was under anaesthetic for xrays, he came out of the anaesthetic when they started clipping his nails. When he sees me get his treats and the dremel, he hurries to our dremeling spot and is waiting for me when I get there. There are tutorials on YouTube echat on dremeling nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the best answer.


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

chuckd said:


> I use the good old "sidewalk file" method, haha. Seriously though, our daily walks keep Gunnar's nails in check- not evenly, but it's usually just his "pinky toe" nails that need trimming. I've been telling myself for years that I'd start using a Dremel (I literally have 4, strewn about the house), but I can never find good reason to start.


My last gsd my Dad volunteered to cut my pups nails for the first time....well he accidentally cut the first nail to short and my pup(only like GSD's can do) cried like bloody murder and there was the slightest drop of blood. After that my pup ran like holy **** when any tool was taken out that looked remotely like a nail trimmer and we looked at him. Thankfully like you he got a good daily walk that covered sidewalk as well as many other surfaces and it naturally trimmed his nails his whole life( he almost made it to 12)never cut his nails with a nail trimmer after that.. My new pup we have tried the dremel and he is not so excited about it....he did enjoy the sandpapering and trying to bite the sandpaper to relieve his teething at the same time!(lol)..to be continued...oh and who trims nails for 5 bucks? Might be worth a drive....


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Dunkirk said:


> I recommend the dremel. My dog hated getting his nails clipped. When he was a youngster I requested a nail clip while he was under anaesthetic for xrays, he came out of the anaesthetic when they started clipping his nails. When he sees me get his treats and the dremel, he hurries to our dremeling spot and is waiting for me when I get there. There are tutorials on YouTube on dremeling nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikki does the same, when I turn the Dremel on she gets in position


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

The best advice I was given by a groomer is that when you get into "live nail" it feels soft, like cutting through butter, you will actually feel the difference. Then you know you're getting closer to the quick and you can look for the black dot in the nail that EgansMom posted a photo of. I always take a small amount off at a time and pay attention to how it feels when I clip as well as keep an eye out for the beginning of the quick (the black dot). 

Good sharp clippers are a must. 
You will be surprised at how quickly they grow, I've been trimming Whiskey's every 4-5 days because I want to bring the quick back a bit and there is always some to take off! The longer it has been since they have been trimmed the further the quick grows out so go slow until you get a feel for it.


----------

